# Personal chef and licensing



## fohr (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi

Is it right that a personal chef doesn't need a license if the food is served at the client's place? But what classifies as a personal chef? Typically the chef charges the host for the time served, but what if the chef charges the host/guest for the food served?

Any thought appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Hi Fohr and welcome to ChefTalk.

I believe you may be misunderstanding just what a personal Chef does.

Personal Chefs meet with multiple clients to work out menus and pricing.

The Chef shops for the menus and cooks the food in the clients home kitchen.

It is then packaged and placed in the fridge, and re-heating instructions are left for the clients.

Personal Chefs usually don't serve the food.

Pricing includes both the cost of the food and your time to prepare it.

As for licensing, the answer is yes, you'd need a Serve Safe certificate plus insurance.

For more info you can start by Googling personal Chefs association.


----------



## bonnieg (May 5, 2016)

Hi Fohr,

My city requires me to have a business license for my personal chef business, so I have one. It's not the same for ALL cities in the US though, so call or visit your local City Hall and ask what's required.

Insurance is a MUST. ServSafe or NRFSP certificate is hghly recommended (but not required) for a personal chef.

You should be charging your chef fees plus the cost of groceries.

Good luck!


----------

